
Let's Buy Delphi - omnibrain
https://www.cybertribe.de/letsbuydelphi/
======
peterashford
Delphi was a pile of steaming crud. I have programmed in worse environments:
Visual Basic would be one, but Delphi was seriously painful. All the modernity
of Pascal with the safety of C. Layered over... what? 5 or 6 generations of
the system, all of which behave differently. Some of which still works - but
you'll never know until you try it and find why that wasn't the way to go.
_shudder_

------
craigvn
Delphi was and probably still is the best tool for builing traditional Windows
desktop app. But despite having cross platform and web tools it never broke
that mold which halted its growth. It doesn't help that a lot of Delphi
develppers are old school who still can't spell WWW.

------
AdrianRossouw
man. there's a blast from the past.

I am quite glad I didn't go into delphi more when I started out. I decided to
stick to open source solutions, and I was proven right when the whole Kylix
thing failed to happen.

How is lazarus these days?

------
oliverfriedmann
Loved Delphi, too. The object inspector, the visual designer and all the
components were a pleasure to work with. I kinda miss the good old days... oh
well.

------
Gys
I still use Delphi to maintain some existing Windows projects. The feeling it
gives me is very well matched by the design of this webpage...

~~~
iheartmemcache
Eh, I'm by no means a Delphi fan-boi (during the golden age of Delphi in the
late 90s (? around there.) I was a teenage gcc/QT kind of guy), but I've had
to take over some projects. With the proper VCL components you can get a
modern feeling application pretty easily. XE10 might not come in first against
IntelliJ, VS or a good emacs setup, but it's definitely not too painful to
construct RAD/Line-of-business apps in. In fact, I'd argue up until
Lightswitch came out for VS (2007?) it remained the best solution for whipping
out fast apps. What specifically in Delphi is grinding your gears? I'm by no
means an expert but I've got pages and pages of Delphi resources I've saved
over the years.

~~~
Gys
Sorry, I agree that for a Windows desktop only app Delphi is a good solution,
even today. And at some point in time Windows desktop was the only thing that
counted. Now there are other platforms as well and for backends and the web I
think there are much better, easier to use and more modern tools.

Delphi's approach feels a bit over engineered, in the wrong places. Maybe
because they try to lock-in instead of being flexible and open.

------
codewritinfool
I loved Delphi.

